
Rock Paper Scissors - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2016/01/15/rock-paper-scissors/
======
skmurphy
A critique of Mark Leslie's When Small Meets Large Small (Almost) Always Wins
at [http://firstround.com/review/leslies-law-when-small-meets-
la...](http://firstround.com/review/leslies-law-when-small-meets-large-small-
almost-always-wins/) and [https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/insights/technology-
small-fish-...](https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/insights/technology-small-fish-
almost-always-eat-big-fish) More comments about the article by other HNers in
this thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9711769](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9711769)

The reality is that startups have to begin where incumbents are weak. Blue
Ocean strategies recognize this same requirement: a startup lacks the
resources to compete head to head with an incumbent and must find a more
compelling offering, using fewer resources, that’s attractive to a niche.

